# Christmas with Grandchildren



## avrp (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm having Christmas at my house today with my 3 Grandchildren! I'm so excited I wanted to share it.
Just me and them. Two girls ages 17 and 15. And a boy age 9. I'm thinking this might be one of the last Christmas times we can keep this tradition where all of us will be together. Children growing so fast...off to collage soon.
So I'm going to keep every memory of every moment we share. I'm so thankful! I love them so :love_heart:

Merry Christmas forum friends!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 20, 2014)

Great memories to come..:love_heart:

We are also having our family Christmas tonight, but getting them all together is like herding cats!! The last time was in 2012 and there still was one who could not be there (out of state).


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice looking family, Ken, have a great time tonight.

Marty, have a wonderful memorial time with your grandchildren, they grow up so fast.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 20, 2014)

marty said:


> I'm having Christmas at my house today with my 3 Grandchildren! I'm so excited I wanted to share it.
> Just me and them. Two girls ages 17 and 15. And a boy age 9. I'm thinking this might be one of the last Christmas times we can keep this tradition where all of us will be together. Children growing so fast...off to collage soon.
> So I'm going to keep every memory of every moment we share. I'm so thankful! I love them so :love_heart:
> 
> Merry Christmas forum friends!



You are indeed lucky Marty.  My great _grand_girls are the same ages as your grandies.  17, 15 and 13.  No boys.  Take lot's of pictures.  The two older girls and my Granddaughter will be here tonight and tomorrow for "our" Christmas then it's back to California for them where they have many events to attend.  We really look forward to this visit and the turkey is being stuffed as I write.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes, TAKE photos (if you can)! We love taking photos and video.........and we don't even have adult kids or grandkids!


----------

